# Error 25  en Chevy Pickup mod 99



## papirrin (May 14, 2015)

Buenas...

se me descompuso mi automovil.

*antecedentes* funcionaba perfectamente, ni jaloneos ni batallaba para encender, en un dia despues de viajar aproximadamente 200Km derrepente se apago andando perdiendo potencia si la encendo inmediatamente, la deje un momento aproximadamanete 10 minutos la encendi y funciono de nuevo pero solo por unos cuantos kilometros (3 aprox) y se volvio a apagar la deje otros 10 minutos, y volvio a funcionar y asi sucesivamente.

*Diagnostico* mediante una prueba que se hace en el arnes donde se pone el diagnosticado de ecm le puse un clip entre el pin 3 y4 segun algunos videotutoriales y en el tablero me aparece el Error 25 que segun el muanual de taller corresponde a un bajo voltaje de inyectores de combustible segun esta tabla del propio fabricante del auto.



*Pregunto* ¿A que se refere ese error? ¿al inyector del cuerpo de aceleracion o a la bomba de gasolina?

tengo duda pues en todos los videos que e encontrado asocian esa falla del motor con problemas de la bomba de gasolina y pregunto porque el inyector esta carito cerca de 110USD y la bomba es un poco mas economica sin dejar de ser significativa, como 30USD, y  lo que pregunto esta orientado a saber que comprar o si es otra cosa.

por su atencion mil gracias y si omiti algun dato no duden en preguntar que intentare dar todos los datos posibles.


----------



## solaris8 (May 14, 2015)

el error 25, se refiere (lamentablemente) a los inyectores de combustible , pero para descartar deberias probar la bomba de combustible, hay veces hace esa falla como que se "calienta" y deja de funcionar

pero seguro no son los inyectores mismos, es casi imposible que se quemen los 6 o 8 que lleva. fijate arneses, cables , malas conexiones. si tiene modulo de encendido fijate que tengan los pulsos o si llegan pulsos a los inyectores....
...decime bien marca modelo y año


----------



## papirrin (May 14, 2015)

Es una pickup chevrolet modelo 99, motor TBI 1.6L y segun eso es el mismo motor del opel corsa del mismo año. Ese motor lleva 1 solo inyector en el cuerpo de aceleracion.
Con respecto a eso de que la bomba se calienta y deja de funcionar si me lo dijo el de la refaccionaria que me dio los precios de las piezas.
Lo que me confunde es eso , si es el inyector ¿porque nada mas cuando calienta?. 
Un dato adicional es que le puse nuevo el filtro de gasolina pero no hubo mejoria.


----------



## solaris8 (May 15, 2015)

ahh tbi, bueno es uno solo...le llegan pulsos, podes probarlo con un led, deberia titilar
que voltaje tenes en el conector del inyector?
lo que "se calienta"...suele ser la respuesta cuando por ejemplo son bujes gastados, se cruza el eje por rozamiento y se clava...de ahi se calienta ...



> Un dato adicional es que le puse nuevo el filtro de gasolina pero no hubo mejoria.



no probaste la presion de la bomba?


----------



## papirrin (May 15, 2015)

> no probaste la presion de la bomba?



Nop. no tengo nada para medirlo. 



> podes probarlo con un led, deberia titilar que voltaje tenes en el conector del inyector?


No le he medido, el auto se me descompuso y lo deje en otra ciudad y tengo poco tiempo para arreglarlo por eso me quiero ir informado para hacer todas las mediciones y diagnosticos que me aconsejen hacer, me voy a llevar el osciloscopio y hago la medicion. 



> lo que "se calienta"...suele ser la respuesta cuando por ejemplo son bujes gastados, se cruza el eje por rozamiento y se clava...de ahi se calienta ...


el motor no se calienta para nada, a lo que me refiero de que se calienta es la bomba de gasolina, que es lo que dicen que al calentarse o trabajar un rato deja de funcionar.


----------



## solaris8 (May 15, 2015)

> el motor no se calienta para nada, a lo que me refiero de que se calienta es la bomba de gasolina, que es lo que dicen que al calentarse o trabajar un rato deja de funcionar.



si, me explique mal...la bomba de gasolina no deja de ser un motor electrico, con bujes de bronce estos se gastan y la bobina se clava, al enfriarse se suelta y vuelve a funcionar(erraticamente)






vas a ocupar un led(con resistencia para 12volts) o un test light (foquito), un tester...y pasiencia


----------



## sergiot (May 18, 2015)

Es muy raro que un inyector haga eso, y mas siendo un monopunto, me inclino mas a problemas con la bomba de combustible, lo primero que deberías hacer, y no tiene costo prácticamente, es medir la presión con un manometro, en el manual debería estar indicada de la presión y en el cuerpo de la mariposa puede llegar a tener un conector para colocar el manometro o se intercala en la manguera de entrada de combustible.

Puede ser el filtro tapado también.


----------



## papirrin (May 18, 2015)

> lo primero que deberías hacer, y no tiene costo prácticamente, es medir la presión con un manometro, en el manual debería estar indicada de la presión y en el cuerpo de la mariposa puede llegar a tener un conector para colocar el manometro o se intercala en la manguera de entrada de combustible.



ok. por ahi tengo un manometro de aire (que es lo unico con lo que lo puedo medir XD) espero que funcione igual que los de liquidos.



> Puede ser el filtro tapado también.


le cambie el filtro de gasolina y seguio igual, este viernes que lo destape revizo el sedazo de la bomba a ver como esta de sucio.

por lo que me comentan despues de revizar la presion y el sedazo si no funciona voy a comprar la bomba de la gasolina.


----------



## sergiot (May 19, 2015)

El manometro mide presión, no importa de que, la presión es la misma para cualquier elemento, solo podes tener problemas si lo que medis ataca al material del manometro, cosa que dudo mucho si es para aire tiene interior de bronce.

Si medis la presión y no llega a la que debería llegar no hay mucho que pensar, se cambia la bomba y listo.


----------



## papirrin (May 25, 2015)

Pues muchas gracias por su apoyo, medi la presion de la gasolina y efectivamente despues de trabajar un tiempo bajaba la presion de la gasolina, por lo que compre la bomba de gasolina, la instale y felizmente funciono a la perfeccion por lo que llegue sin problemas desde la ciudad en que la tenia hasta mi casa.

con respecto al error 25 que me marcaba la computadora puedo suponer que mide la corriente de la bomba de la gasolina y tenia un sobreconsumo, o mide la corriente del inyector y al no tener presion gasolina el inyector consume menos corriente y deduzco que no es un diagnostico 100% confiable lo que indica la ECU.

Gracias nuevamente por su coolaboracion.


----------



## impa1 (Jun 28, 2015)

asi es la DTC 25 mide la corriente del inyector al no tener presion que proviene de la bomba por lo tanto se genera ese codigo de falla ya que el inyector esta abriendo permanentemente con pulsos que envía la ecu y se sobre calienta al no enviar mucho combustible hacia el cilindro..


----------

